# help me identify please



## jg29xxx (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi i recently bought these 2 and cant figure out what they are




first one looks like a hybryd to me and not sure about second please tell me what you think


----------



## jg29xxx (Feb 20, 2015)

the top one has actually changed colors between green, yellow, and almost an orange color


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

The bottom one is Metriaclima Esethrae or (Red Zebra)


----------



## jg29xxx (Feb 20, 2015)

yea thats what i thought and i think its a f cause my electric blue is tring to court her the top one tho is just weard


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The top one only reminds me of the mbuna "Daktari"... Compare to that fish. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=848

Bottom is similar to a "Red Zebra", maybe with some OB genes. May not be pure, its hard to tell but it is a Zebra type.


----------



## jg29xxx (Feb 20, 2015)

thanks for the info im still not sure of the top one doesnt resenble the one u showed but hey it is what is is lol i got him cause he was different and @ 3 in for 5 bucks i said frig it lol


----------

